# Tris, splashes, angoras, texels (new update pg. 3)



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Here's a group of bubs from a pairing of mice I got from Cindy (m137b). 
There are splashed foxes, tri colour, and the light ones which I think are some kind of piebald pointed thing (is that possible?), and the other is splashed something or other.

At first I thought there were blues. But now I'm thinking tall of the dark ones are black. :roll:





































EDIT: Fixed the pics!

EDIT: Update photo on page 2!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

*skweeeell*

Very nice! Looks like you've got a pointed tri in the bottom of the first pic. The other beige one will probaby be pointed too. The foxed ones are from chinchilla, and the ones in the bottom pic are just crazy wild boldly marked and I love them! the ones that have both white, solids, and mixed are probably mixed (duh!) ch and ce.....the beige one in the first pic might be chc...

The middle pic seems to have dropped out. *whine* Now I can hardly wait to get upstairs to take pix of my newest tri litter to compare with yours.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

It's a shame they have such nice markings. This was a breeding specifically for Angora coats, so they'll probably all dull out once their adult coats grow in! :|


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Not necessarily....the bold patches just get kind of wispy at the edges....I'll have to get some pics of my longhaired girlies. the lighter ones will probably look like latte, the brown ones like mocha with whipped cream....can tell I just finished dinner and thinking about desert and coffee?

Congrats! You got a whole grab bag of interesting things in these babies; the long hair seems to come with the territory. You probably got the same line as mine, which came from NYC via upper NY state via mouse train from NYC to Rodentfest and points further onward. Guppie's legacy continues to spread!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Well, if these are anywhere near as long as their angora parents, the spots will smudge up quite a bit. The father's fur is nearly 2 inches long!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ooh! I'd like to see a picture of that.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

The fox ones are likely not from Chinchilla. :lol: LOL You don't have to have Chinchilla to have fox. It is from the tan gene mixed with any combination of c-dilutions other than homozygous albino.

Also, Guppie (his real name is Pedro) has not been involved in the mouse fancy for some years now. He got his original Tricolor stock from Mike Chiodo (also from NYC) so the "legacy" you speak of was never his in the first place.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

WNTMousery said:


> The fox ones are likely not from Chinchilla. :lol: LOL You don't have to have Chinchilla to have fox. It is from the tan gene mixed with any combination of c-dilutions other than homozygous albino.
> 
> Also, Guppie (his real name is Pedro) has not been involved in the mouse fancy for some years now. He got his original Tricolor stock from Mike Chiodo (also from NYC) so the "legacy" you speak of was never his in the first place.


Agreed. Fox on its own doesn't in any way suggest c^ch specifically.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

And Mike in turn traded back and forth with Wanda Wilson, RIP.

I wish she was still around.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

The tricolors are very nice. If you go for Tri, try not to lose more white, it is possible to end up with tricolors, which haver only a white headspot.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

I like the baby one the far right in the first and last picture. Very cute.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Quick update pic!


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Great! I love the 2 Tris with the big black dots, that is what I am going for. As said before: The next generation could need a tiny little bit more white. Mine often have too much white, so it is the walk on the edge of the knife to get the 1/3 : 1/3 :1/3 tricolor mouse.
Keep us updated with new pics please! 
Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank you very much Roland!
I wish Tri colour was what I was breeding for, but these were a fluke!
The tris are going to other people who may breed them though, Jenny being one, so they may have a future as bigger, better, well patterned mice!

This litter was specifically bred for Angora. All of the standard coated mice are angora. The three curly ones, are texel. I WAS disapointed to get NINE boys, and only one girl in this litter. But everyone seems to be a healthy size. 

The one in the middle, facing the left with red eyes, is one I'm keeping my eyes on. His fur looks especially lovely.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Is the girl a Texel? I assume the Tri Texel is a buck, right?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Nope, the girl is angora.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow! You have two with red eyes? :thumbuo


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

They all have red eyes, actually. :lol:


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

The one with red eyes is Siamese. You can tell by looking at him.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

That's racist Jenny! :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

:mrgreen:


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

The tricolor texel looks like his great something grand daddy Merlin, he had those same big black splotches. Very lovely.

If jenny's going to breed the texels for tricolor's she should pair the tri doe you're holding with the floofy buck. He's litter mate to this litter's dame. They should have lots of pretty tricolor babies, lol.


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Aww! I love the 2 on the left! You sure got a nice looking litter! :lol:


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

m137b said:


> The tricolor texel looks like his great something grand daddy Merlin, he had those same big black splotches. Very lovely.
> 
> If jenny's going to breed the texels for tricolor's she should pair the tri doe you're holding with the floofy buck. He's litter mate to this litter's dame. They should have lots of pretty tricolor babies, lol.


I'm not going to breed the Texels for tricolor, but they are lovely and will be a "by-product." Any type of marked pattern is very bad for exhibition on any type of coat other than standard or satin. Mine will be PEW but I will breed a few of the Tris just for overall cuteness-- I just need to satisfy my cuteness craving. hehe


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I love cute by-product mice!


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

You need to repeat this breeding so I can steal some from you after Christmas. XD I'm not a huge tricolor fan, but these are adorable and I could use some just for fun mice.

(This is Zia on MouseLovers, so you don't think I'm randomly stalking you and your mices.)


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Haha. I might re-breed the same pair one more time. 
The buck belongs to Jenny, so I'm only going to have him until December 18th.

I do want to breed him to my texel doe as well as the angora doe (the dam of this litter). 
There should be tris in both their litters I'd think.


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

Haha, I was just kidding with you, but sweet!.  If you have any available when I'm back in the VA area I'll have to swipe some from you.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

More pics!
The one in the second, third, and fourth photos, looks like a 'quad-colour' to me! 
My favorite one, has a kinked tail . . . I don't know if it's genetic, or from an injury. GAH! :evil: 
They're all starting to show better coats now, though. There is a clear difference between the nice angoras, and the poor angoras. The two light coloured bubs, are definitely the worst angoras in the batch.


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Awww! There looking so good!  I love your meeces :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I love the one in the 2nd, 3rd, and 4th pix!

I think that it's a great challenge trying to meet the standards set for tricolors; guess showing wouldn't be such an exciting 'game' if standards were easy.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Please don't breed him again.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello! Is one of these angora bucks one that I have reserved with you? **Fingers Crossed** Any chance you have made a choice for me?


----------



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

Awww they are so sweeet!!!  I love the second from the bottom!!!! <3


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Okay Jenny.


----------

